# Your Favorite Mascara?



## Whitepinky (Apr 17, 2005)

Which Mascara would you rec for curl and lenghtening


----------



## Whitepinky (Apr 18, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 18, 2005)

Dior Show!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 18, 2005)

Shu Uemura Fiber Extension...The best ever....


----------



## jasper17 (Apr 18, 2005)

Dior Show - best stuff ever!


----------



## Eri (Apr 18, 2005)

Believe it- Lashlift- Maxfactor-- loving it


----------



## archangeli (Apr 19, 2005)

Blinc Kiss Me. I will use no other for everyday wear. 

Diorshow flakes and gives me racoon eyes after 6 hrs. I save it for "special" evenings.


----------



## luxette (Apr 24, 2005)

Clinique High Impact.


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 24, 2005)

L'Oreal Voluminous!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 24, 2005)

I like Maybelline's Full n' Soft and actually like Great Lash, too.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 24, 2005)

I prefer Lancome's Flextencils and Hypnose


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

right now I am using voluminous full definition w/ UD lengerie... but mascara is such an idividual thing


----------



## sylphiel (Apr 26, 2005)

I like Voluminous, too - the original one, not the new one.


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 26, 2005)

I havent seen the new voluminous here in canada yet...whats it like?? is it way different than the original?


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 26, 2005)

me and my friend went to Wal mart yesterday and I picked up the Rimmel Extra Super Lash *blue tube* and right now I am LOVING it. One coat gives me super real looking pretty lashes. And for 2$ <3


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 27, 2005)

MAC Fibre Rich for lenghtening but use an heated eye lash curler before and after you put on the mascara.


----------



## Minx (Apr 29, 2005)

i love any of the Maybelline Mascaras and Lancome Hypnose


----------



## 54626 (May 13, 2005)

Lancome's Hypnose.  Hands down.


----------



## rouquinne (May 13, 2005)

Maybelline Wonder Curl

i have friends send it from the US because it was discontinued in Canada.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (May 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luxette* 
_Clinique High Impact._

 
Ditto!


----------



## banana (May 14, 2005)

3rd Clinique High Impact!  So underrated...


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (May 14, 2005)

I picked up Stephane Marais Mascara Comb recently, and I have to say, I'm impressed so far.  It held a curl on me all day, but it's more thickening than lengthening, I think.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 14, 2005)

I finally found a drugstore brand I love!

Max Factor's 2000 Calorie!! I can't believe after trying tons of others, that I like this one best!  It doesn't clump and gives me volume and length....and I don't even hardly ever touch my lash comb with it!  Whereas the others I always had to comb out after each coat!


----------



## Star (May 15, 2005)

Depends!

My biggest pet peeve is clumping.  I have tried dozens of brands/varieties.  So far, MAC Mascara X is the winner in that department.

However, for sheer bulk, a fibre formula can't be beat, and I like MAC fibre-rich.


----------



## Lumi (May 17, 2005)

original voluminous w/p


----------



## squirrel88 (May 17, 2005)

Dior MAXIMEYES

a close 2nd is Benefit BAD GAL


----------



## Jillith (May 17, 2005)

I like Kiss Me mascar because it never flakes or smudges and is so easy to remove.  Wish it held a curl better, though.  Also like maybelline full n' soft and MF 2000 calorie.  Never tried it but I hear shu uemura's mascara is awesome, too.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 17, 2005)

I didn't like KISS ME mascara. It was great on but I didn't find it so easy to remove. The tubes aren't really tubes they are like black plastic and they got in my eyes too much. I tried giving it away and anyone who tried it had the same complaint. I am dying to try BAD GAL I hear it is very similar to Dior Show.


----------



## Brianne (May 17, 2005)

Any Maybelline mascara (except Great Lash and Unstoppable which both suck IMO)


----------



## Neophyte (May 23, 2005)

Honestly, Maybeline Great Lash works wonders. I have the MAC Fiber lash but it is not good for all day wear... it gets under my eyes and makes them icky black.


----------



## roxannalou (May 23, 2005)

I know I'm in a minority, but I really like Kiss Me Mascara. It's the only thing that doesn't smear, smudge, flake, or give me racoon eyes! I really love it - it gves such a natural, glossy look. Really defines lashes.


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 12, 2005)

clinique long pretty lashes!


----------



## paige3838 (Jun 12, 2005)

the original waterproof Voluminous works the best for me...


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sylphiel* 
_I like Voluminous, too - the original one, not the new one._

 
the new one in the goldish packaging? 

cuz i bought it, and i dont like it. its wayyy more clumpy


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jun 12, 2005)

Ok I finally purchased Benefit Bad Gal Lash and i love love LOVE IT!!! It is very much like Dior Show.


----------



## sharronmarie (Jul 15, 2005)

I love Diorshow, however i must admit that since ive been wearing it my eyes and contacts have been dry and red. Im hoping that my mascara isnt the cause of this problem.....


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 15, 2005)

Dept. store brands, _Clinique High Impact_. Although sometimes it gives me watery eyes, so I usually only use this for special occasions.

Drugstore brands, _L'Oreal Voluminous_ (I haven't seen the new one yet). Right now I'm using _Panoramic Curl_... and I also used to use _Maybelline Great Lash_ and _Full n' Soft_





I wanna try _DiorShow_ and _Benefit Badgal_!


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jul 16, 2005)

Normally, I don't wear much mascara because I have pretty dark lashes to begin with, but I have become addicted to ULTA Voluminous Mascara as of late.  But in two weeks it could change.


----------



## JessieC (Jul 18, 2005)

I really like Dior Show, but my all time fav has to be Bourjois     Coup de Theatre False Lash Illusion - Duo Mascara....

The BEST i have ever used. Literally mafe me lashes grow with a coat of this stuff. I recommend this to everyone.


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 23, 2005)

Mascara is really a personal matter,what works for me might not work for you!Here are the mascaras I like:

Maybelline Full 'N Soft
Maybelline Lash Expansion
Rimmel Extra Super Lash Mascara


----------



## breathless (Jul 23, 2005)

i use anything & everything. just as long as its black.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Best mascara ever!*

I have been on a quest for the "perfect" mascara for a looong time. I've tried everything from drugstore brands to high end. Maybelline Intense XXL, and Lancome Definicils were very good. But the other day on a whim I bought Cover Girl lash Extract, the one in a purple bottle. And OMG! it is wonderful! It has a cool rubber brush that coats much more lashes than normal mascara. It goes on perfect and is clump-free. Just thought I'd share!! Hope this helps someone! (Mods: Sorry if this is in the wrong place, wasn't sure where to put!)

<3 Lauren


----------



## 1MaCaDDicT (Apr 3, 2006)

awesome... thanx 4 the info i saw it and have been thinking about trying now i def will


----------



## ramonesbrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I just got two tubes for $6 by using a store coupon + manufacturer's coupons, LOL. I thought I was big pimpin'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, Lash Exact is WONDERFUL. It looks like you used a metal eyelash comb. The crap goes on perfectly and lengthens so well!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1MaCaDDicT* 
_awesome... thanx 4 the info i saw it and have been thinking about trying now i def will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem! You just cant beat the price.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi! I personally favour my Kiss Me mascara over any others that I have... I think someone said that it didn't hold a curl very well in a previous post. Have you tried that lash curler that is made by blinc as well, together with their mascara? It works wonders for me!


----------



## lara (Jun 9, 2006)

Benefit Bad Gal Lash over a nicely curled lash = gorgeous!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 9, 2006)

My very favorite ever, and HG mascara is Covergirl Last Exact mascara in Very Black.  I will never use anything else again


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luxette* 
_Clinique High Impact._

 
Agree!! This is my #1 mascara! I have 4 of them (in black, brown, plum, and sapphire!) I love this mascara!!!


----------



## MissVanessa (Jun 9, 2006)

I used to use Lancome Definicils and then my cousin turned me on to Cover Girls Lash Exact. The rubber brush makes such a difference. I never have to worry about clumping. I don't think I'll ever switch now!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 9, 2006)

Estee Lauder MagnaScopic  

Cover Girl lash exact


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 9, 2006)

Dior Show

Lash Exact


I wear one when on the weekend the other for everyday wear


----------



## Dawn (Jun 9, 2006)

Dior Show for me!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 10, 2006)

Zoom Lash!!!!!!!!!!!!!all The Way For Me


----------



## cyens (Jun 10, 2006)

maybeline full & soft in brownish black


----------

